# FFS



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

I’ve just had one of my bikes nicked. This is the first time I have had a bike lifted.






















It’s this one. A Triban 560 CF with a Fizik Arione saddle. Stolen from Bedford place in Southampton between 12:00 and 13:00 today. If anyone sees anything or knows anything feel free to share.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2018)

Oh no!  Have you posted on the local buy and sell groups .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

Thieving toerags!! I hope you get it back.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

Bummer, I hope you get it back


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2018)

fecking thieving bastards ,


----------



## Alan O (22 Jul 2018)

Ach, really sorry to hear that


----------



## Vantage (22 Jul 2018)

We need a dislike button for posts like this. 
I know the feeling all too well. 
Hope you get it back. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

Interesting. It’s just been ridden past me, as I was sat outside where I used to live. I realised too late, and despite my best efforts ( sprinting in SPD-SL Shoes isn’t easy ) they got away. But I know where it was heading. Eyes on the ground may be of help here.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Interesting. It’s just been ridden past me, as I was sat outside where I used to live. I realised too late, and despite my best efforts ( sprinting in SPD-SL Shoes isn’t easy ) they got away. But I know where it was heading. Eyes on the ground may be of help here.


Hope you can track it down


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

Aaargh - I hope that you get it back!

I had a bike nicked from school when I was a teenager - it is a horrible feeling to walk back and find a space where the bike should be ...


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Hope you can track it down










This is my friend’s feet. That’s a killer of a blood blister. She kicked her shoes off and sprinted after the thieving shite. He got away, but I know where he was heading.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jul 2018)

Ant CCTV?
Hope you get it back in good condition.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 420586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. Good effort tho'


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Ouch. Good effort tho'


Absolutely. He can count himself lucky the lights were with him.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Sorry to hear this - it's a horrible feeling.
Hope you are swiftly reunited.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Jul 2018)

Horrible isn't it...I had three bikes nicked...My first in about 1976 and also in 1988 and 1990.

My mate left his bike outside a shop once and I nicked it as a prank...He went into such a panic I couldn't keep a straight face when he came round to tell me.

Don't worry I never intended to keep it from him.

Sorry for the OP though,hope you somehow manage to get it back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sorry to hear this - it's a horrible feeling.
> Hope you are swiftly reunited.


I doubt it. I had a good chance to get it back, as the idiot who nicked it rode it past me earlier. I missed, sod it. I’m going to have to write this one off to experience. And I know full well just how scummy these ‘people’ are. I’ll ensure any bike doesn’t leave my side around shitehampton from now on.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2018)

Damn that is not nice, like many in here I have felt the pain. My first at 15 was a lugless Claud Butler, the first bike I paid for with earned money.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Damn that is not nice, like many in here I have felt the pain. My first at 15 was a lugless Claud Butler, the first bike I paid for with earned money.


Stuff happens. The guy at the police station did what he could, but I don’t hold out a hope in hell of getting it back, given the dirty little scrote actually rode past me earlier.


----------



## Serge (22 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve just had one of my bikes nicked. This is the first time I have had a bike lifted.
> 
> View attachment 420551
> 
> ...


Bad luck, it's a bloody horrible feeling isn't it? I hope you get it back.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

Thieving scum. Hopefully he will contract some embarassing and painful disease of the testicles in the near future.

Fingers crossed it turns up.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s this one. A Triban 560 CF with a Fizik Arione saddle.


Nice bike. Hope you get it back.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jul 2018)

Was the thief aware they had been spotted and were being chased?

If not then keep your eyes open and keep visiting the area over the next few weeks and you may well get it back. I have recovered bikes twice in the past after initially seeing them then confronting the rider on a second meeting!

Don't give up hope as it may take a few weeks of just casually cruising around before you happen to cross paths again.

On the other hand, if you were clocked chasing them then the bike may well be toast. They are unlikely to continue using a bike that is so 'hot'.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jul 2018)

Sorry to read this @Racing roadkill.
It's the most horrible feeling when they steal your bike, happened to me only the once, a couple of years ago.
I'm still checking out all the bikes I see, in case one is mine.


----------



## Freelanderuk (22 Jul 2018)

Sorry you had it nicked ,what was the circumstances, was it locked up to somthing


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Sorry you had it nicked ,what was the circumstances, was it locked up to somthing


Yeah it was locked to a bike loop. Only by an anti walk off cheapish cable lock to deter opportunists. These buggers used a bolt cropper and were probably driving around looking for a target.






That’s the lock, at least they left it behind. Plod were not much help, they straight up told me they weren’t investigating it, and I get that given the state of affairs in this country. But I got a crime reference number.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Was the thief aware they had been spotted and were being chased?
> 
> If not then keep your eyes open and keep visiting the area over the next few weeks and you may well get it back. I have recovered bikes twice in the past after initially seeing them then confronting the rider on a second meeting!
> 
> ...


 Oh he was well aware he was getting chased down. He may not be aware of the sorts of people he’s now got on his back.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Oh he was well aware he was getting chased down. He may not be aware of the sorts of people he’s now got on his back.


@Drago?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> @Drago?


If you’ve ever heard of ‘the dead house’ you’ll get the idea.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> Thieving scum. Hopefully he will contract some embarassing and painful disease of the testicles in the near future.
> 
> Fingers crossed it turns up.


Depends on what they are wearing if anything when they sit on the OPs sweat infused saddle.

And i hope you at least get a good payout from your insurance


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> @Drago?



I'm on it matey, kitting up as we speak


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Jul 2018)

A school I used to work at had a bike ride organised for last week of term. As we were checking the safety of the kids bikes before setting off an angry looking bloke arrived. The kid, not having a bike, nicked one on his way to school. Police informed and he spent day in school waiting for them to turn up as we cycled off site.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Aaargh - I hope that you get it back!
> 
> I had a bike nicked from school when I was a teenager - it is a horrible feeling to walk back and find a space where the bike should be ...


I lock mine outside Accy job centre. When i leave i always peep apprehensively hoping to see the rear wheel,then the rest come into view. I'd hate to get to the door and find it'd gone! I once looked out the upstairs window of the place during a 'job club' session,to check it was still there.. "Sorry but you aren't allowed near the windows for health and safety reasons" said one of the jobsworth security guards in there.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Jul 2018)

Sorry to read about your bike pal


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jul 2018)

Bad luck. Amazing spotting the oik riding your bike and props to your pal for chasing him. Is it too late to hope you may find it ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Bad luck. Amazing spotting the oik riding your bike and props to your pal for chasing him. Is it too late to hope you may find it ?


It’s all being dealt with by the insurance people now. I should get a replacement bike. They don’t make the 560 CF anymore so I don’t know what they’ll offer me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s all being dealt with by the insurance people now. I should get a replacement bike. They don’t make the 560 CF anymore so I don’t know what they’ll offer me.


Could you tell me the name of the insurance company that didn't have the condition of a gold secure lock in the policy, please?
I was looking into bike insurance, the thought that a heavy lock must be used for the policy to be valid put me off a bit.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jul 2018)

My house insurance has no conditions on lock standards, just as long as it is locked. My previous policy didn't either. I think the house insurers are a bit more relaxed than the specialist companies but, as always, read the small print and get clarification if there is any doubt.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jul 2018)

Bad luck. 

I've never had a bike stolen (Touch wood) but I once had the sinking feeling of returning to where my much prized Ford Capri had been parked to find an empty space. It is impossible to describe how it feels to anyone who hasn't suffered the same.

TBH, you're better off not seeing it again and getting a new one with the insurance. It is highly likely to be damaged in some way as most nicked vehicles are. The best outcome is if the scrote who nicked it rides it under a truck and isn't able to inflict his thieving hands on society anymore.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Could you tell me the name of the insurance company that didn't have the condition of a gold secure lock in the policy, please?
> I was looking into bike insurance, the thought that a heavy lock must be used for the policy to be valid put me off a bit.


IIRC Aviva and Admiral have both served me well in that regard. Though I do use gold standard locks through choice.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Could you tell me the name of the insurance company that didn't have the condition of a gold secure lock in the policy, please?
> I was looking into bike insurance, the thought that a heavy lock must be used for the policy to be valid put me off a bit.


The insurance company is LV ( Liverpool Victoria ) it is a household policy, not specific to the bike.


----------



## User16625 (23 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yeah it was locked to a bike loop. Only by an anti walk off cheapish cable lock to deter opportunists. These buggers used a bolt cropper and were probably driving around looking for a target.
> 
> View attachment 420647
> 
> ...



You'd be dammed they would certainly investigate if you ever got hold of the daffodil who made off with your bike. I f,in hate the police for such reasons. It's like that fat cop said in the Simpsons; "powerless to help you not punish you".


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

A gold standard lock wouldn’t have helped. This was likely a targeted job, and it’s likely they knew when and where I was, because it was a lead ride and I put the route details and timing on the internet. It’s highly likely they were tooled up and waiting.


----------



## User16625 (23 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I lock mine outside Accy job centre. When i leave i always peep apprehensively hoping to see the rear wheel,then the rest come into view. I'd hate to get to the door and find it'd gone! I once looked out the upstairs window of the place during a 'job club' session,to check it was still there.. "Sorry but you aren't allowed near the windows for health and safety reasons" said one of the jobsworth security guards in there.



lets face it, its a job centre. There's likely an actual safety reason people are not allowed near windows or other high places.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

Aaaaargh!!! Sorry to see this @Racing roadkill xxx 

Glad the insurance bods are getting you sorted out though.


----------



## Nonethewiser (23 Jul 2018)

That's bloody awful. Thieving toerags. It's one of the worst feelings getting something you own stolen by some to$$er who can't be bothered to get off their lazy backside of a morning to do an honest day's work.


----------



## lane (23 Jul 2018)

I am insured with John Lewis and there are no specific lock requirements just need to have the bike locked


----------



## lane (23 Jul 2018)

I have previous knowledge of bikes recovered by police when spotted for sale on eBay but police did not prosecute.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

lane said:


> I have previous knowledge of bikes recovered by police when spotted for sale on eBay but police did not prosecute.


They can’t really do anything. It’s hard to prove an eBay bike hasn’t passed through several sets of hands before it gets picked up.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Jul 2018)

You have my sympathy, it's a terrible feeling when your bike gets stolen, I still occasionally look for my Ron Spencer bike that was stolen in the early 1990's.
So many memories of rides are attached to a bike. 

(My bike was dark blue, but it was similar to this bike.)


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

The desk sergeant ( or whatever they’re called now ) gave me a card with a website on it, which is at home at the moment. If you supply the site with frame numbers, of stolen bikes, they have a database where all places like Cash Converters et al check before they take a bike in. Anyone can check the database before they buy a bike second hand as well.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The insurance company is LV ( Liverpool Victoria ) it is a household policy, not specific to the bike.



We have a no claims in ours with them, if you claim would you lose that and have to pay an excess!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The desk sergeant ( or whatever they’re called now ) gave me a card with a website on it, which is at home at the moment. If you supply the site with frame numbers, of stolen bikes, they have a database where all places like Cash Converters et al check before they take a bike in. Anyone can check the database before they buy a bike second hand as well.


Right, well I had better check for my frame number then - #4867715.

It's probably a bit late though, given that the bike was stolen in 1969! 

PS How come I can remember a useless number from 49 years ago but I forget things that I read 10 minutes ago?


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> We have a no claims in ours with them, if you claim would you lose that and have to pay an excess!


The excess is 100 quid, the no claims is protected.


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> The excess is 100 quid, the no claims is protected.



Unfortunately the premium may still rise.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> Unfortunately the premium may still rise.


It’s still cheaper than a new bike.


----------



## ozboz (24 Jul 2018)

I had my Surly knicked , but, did get it back by sheer luck some months later , it was still within a 10 mile radius , if you have seen it once , there’s a big chance you will see it again


----------



## Gary E (24 Jul 2018)

If the scumbag saw you chase him there's every chance he's decided to move it on by now 

That said, I hope he's stupid enough to think he's safe and that next time you see him he's not so lucky!


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> You have my sympathy, it's a terrible feeling when your bike gets stolen, I still occasionally look for my Ron Spencer bike that was stolen in the early 1990's.
> So many memories of rides are attached to a bike.
> 
> (My bike was dark blue, but it was similar to this bike.)



I get that...My Sun Solo was stolen from Tottenham in Aug 1988...I had cycled round Scotchland on it from Aberdeen to York via Braemer and Perth in July 1986.
I still think about it.

That'll learn me for using cable locks.


----------



## lane (24 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> It’s still cheaper than a new bike.



Yes my experience premium increased but still cheaper than replacing the THREE bikes stolen. Claims experience with John Lewis was quite good.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

Gary E said:


> If the scumbag saw you chase him there's every chance he's decided to move it on by now
> 
> That said, I hope he's stupid enough to think he's safe and that next time you see him he's not so lucky!


I’m keeping my eyes peeled. If he’s daft enough to keep the gearing the way it is, he’s got no chance if I catch him out and about.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> That'll learn me for using cable locks.


Yeah. With things like these easily available on line, even an expensive lock won’t help if it’s a targeted theft, as this appears to be, as the bolt croppers are a particularly nasty fold up Canadian type that can be concealed in a back pack, and will quite easily go through the bike hoop that the bike is attached to, and the other things are circular lock picks, that can go through even the most expensive lock like a hot knife through butter. But if you want to believe a heavy expensive lock will save your bike against a determined thief, carry on. Make sure you post in here when you get relieved of your bike, I’ll have lots of sympathy for you.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yeah



Still it was the 80's...Had they invented U locks,then?



This is a training video for all us U Lock dummies....Who said cable lock? arghhhhh.

The comments section is particularly useful and another tip...Don't lock your £1m bike down a dark alley.(oooer)


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Still it was the 80's...Had they invented U locks,then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
The Kryptonite u-lock was developed in 1972. _


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Just can't work out why having used a lock that wasn't up to the job, you feel the insurance should pay out.

Reasonable precautions to be taken to keep the item secure is an insurance standard. Knowing the lock wasn't up to the job in hand, before using it seems stupid.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just can't work out why having used a lock that wasn't up to the job, you feel the insurance should pay out.
> 
> Reasonable precautions to be taken to keep the item secure is an insurance standard. Knowing the lock wasn't up to the job in hand, before using it seems stupid.




As I’ve pointed out. The lock was perfectly adequate at preventing an opportunist / walk off theft. It wouldn’t have mattered which lock I had, this was a planned job, using tools. No bike lock would’ve been effective. “Stupid”


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> _The Kryptonite u-lock was developed in 1972. _



Doh.

Trouble is thieving toerags were invented before 1972.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

Lonestar said:


> Doh.
> 
> Trouble is thieving toerags were invented before 1972.


That’s quite right. If someone wants your bike badly enough. They’ll get it. It doesn’t matter which placebo lock you use.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

Here are my two other locks. They are heavy and a pain to lug around. I very much doubt either of them would have helped much against this theft.


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2018)

My personal favourite anti theft device.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRpiem7yps


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> My personal favourite anti theft device.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRpiem7yps



I could fit one of those on mine!


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> My personal favourite anti theft device.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vfRpiem7yps



That’s even heavier than the bad boy lock I’ve got, for when planning on not leaving my bike under 4 security cameras in a busy street, outside bars with people in, in the middle of the day. Which is a shame because that looks like fun.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> As I’ve pointed out. The lock was perfectly adequate at preventing an opportunist / walk off theft. It wouldn’t have mattered which lock I had, this was a planned job, using tools. No bike lock would’ve been effective. “Stupid”


Take it you reported it as a "plannned theft" when reporting the theft.

No need for anything fancy or out of place either. Tin snips would have cut the cable used.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Take it you reported it as a "plannned theft" when reporting the theft.
> 
> No need for anything fancy or out of place either. Tin snips would have cut the cable used.


Of course I didn’t, I only worked that out that it was probably planned later. The cable lock I used was a triple core cable with high tensile steel cores. It would have taken a lot more than “tin snips” to get it off.


----------



## lane (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just can't work out why having used a lock that wasn't up to the job, you feel the insurance should pay out.
> 
> Reasonable precautions to be taken to keep the item secure is an insurance standard. Knowing the lock wasn't up to the job in hand, before using it seems stupid.



Not my bike that was stolen but......as noted above - my insurance company specifically insures my bike providing it is locked - no specific lock requirement - so in these circumstances I would expect them to pay up because that is what they have undertaken to do. On the audax at the weekend I didn't want to lug a gold standard lock around but did want my bike insured while I went into the co-op to get a receipt as proof of passage; low risk and probably even with a crap cable lock lower risk for a few minutes in a small market town than with a gold lock in a busy city centre for a couple of hours. Nothing wrong with that and nothing wrong with expecting the insurance to pay up. In my my opionion not stupid either.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> _
> The Kryptonite u-lock was developed in 1972. _


And how long did it take them to stop it opening with an old biro?


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jul 2018)

lane said:


> Not my bike that was stolen but......as noted above - my insurance company specifically insures my bike providing it is locked - no specific lock requirement - so in these circumstances I would expect them to pay up because that is what they have undertaken to do. On the audax at the weekend I didn't want to lug a gold standard lock around but did want my bike insured while I went into the co-op to get a receipt as proof of passage; low risk and probably even with a crap cable lock lower risk for a few minutes in a small market town than with a gold lock in a busy city centre for a couple of hours. Nothing wrong with that and nothing wrong with expecting the insurance to pay up. In my my opionion not stupid either.


Quite.


----------



## wisdom (25 Jul 2018)

Sorry to hear of this.
On another note I've often wondered.
As a thought my bikes all have cleated pedals.Would that make them harder to ride off on.I know for a fact I couldn't get any turn of speed in normal shoes.
Irrelevant to the post I know.Just something I have wondered about.

Back to the post I personallu don't think folk should have a dig about the lock really.The fact is someone has stolen someone else's property yes it might have not been ideal but the problem is a thief.
I see lots of bikes with poor locks but don't pinch them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jul 2018)

wisdom said:


> Sorry to hear of this.
> On another note I've often wondered.
> As a thought my bikes all have cleated pedals.Would that make them harder to ride off on.I know for a fact I couldn't get any turn of speed in normal shoes.
> Irrelevant to the post I know.Just something I have wondered about.
> ...


For the ( I don’t know how manyenth time ) There was nothing wrong with the lock. It wouldn’t have mattered which lock I had, these idiots had tools on them. If you think a ‘gold standard lock’ will help against a determined thief, you’ll be in for a massive shock. The tools to defeat even the best locks are easily available on line, for only a few quid. The pedals weren’t a deterrent either as I believe they used a car to take the bike away ( possibly because of the pedals, I don’t know) This bears all the hallmarks of a planned and targeted theft. I’d be wary of publishing any details of a ride you’re doing on any online resource, and the only way you’ll stop your bike getting nicked, is to not let it out of your sight.


----------



## wisdom (25 Jul 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> For the ( I don’t know how manyenth time ) There was nothing wrong with the lock. It wouldn’t have mattered which lock I had, these idiots had tools on them. If you think a ‘gold standard lock’ will help against a determined thief, you’ll be in for a massive shock. The tools to defeat even the best locks are easily available on line, for only a few quid. The pedals weren’t a deterrent either as I believe they used a car to take the bike away ( possibly because of the pedals, I don’t know) This bears all the hallmarks of a planned and targeted theft. I’d be wary of publishing any details of a ride you’re doing on any online resource, and the only way you’ll stop your bike getting nicked, is to not let it out of your sight.


I was saying for folk to stop having a go about the lock.you may have misinterpreted my reply.Its the thief that's the problem.


----------



## lane (25 Jul 2018)

You could keep a good eye on ebay and gumtree bikes often turn up sometime later when the seller assumes you have stopped looking. Only if you want the bike back though.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2018)

As well as the lock, you need other measures to get one up on Johnny Lightfingers.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N6T8GvJ4BUY&t=202s&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DN6T8GvJ4BUY%26t%3D202s&has_verified=1&client=mv-google&layout=tablet


The airbag in the saddle is a favourite of mine.


----------



## Serge (27 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> As well as the lock, you need other measures to get one up on Johnny Lightfingers.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N6T8GvJ4BUY&t=202s&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DN6T8GvJ4BUY%26t%3D202s&has_verified=1&client=mv-google&layout=tablet
> ...



That's just made my night.


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Oct 2018)

In the USA, I'm surprised one of the thieves didn't pop a cap in their collective asses. The tether is genius though.


----------

